# CCTV Power Supply



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Fio94 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a question about a CCTV Power supply. My neighbor has a CCTV power supply like this one:
> 
> ...



First of all I am not aware if you did have a electrician to come out and verify the supply source is on correct voltage.

The CCTV cable you should not have any voltage on it. if you do then you have issue with CCTV cable itself.

I really suggest that you get a electrician to assit you on this matter before you destory anymore cameras.

there is so many thing can go wrong on this because I could not see excatally what you got there. 

again just get a electrician come in and they will assit you on that.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Sounds like there are currents flowing in the camera's co-axial cables,
This would explain the sparks,
But tracking down problems with grounding systems is a complex thing
involving many variables, not a DIY thing at all.
I suggest you call an electrician to check the houses wiring system
and find why there are currents in the co-axial cables.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

My initial thoughts were reverse polarity on the power to the camera.


Also if the camera power is taken from the terminal strip shown in the pic then there should be no fuses blowing as there appears to be resettable fuses on each channel...they look like capacitors but limit to 550ma..they get hot..

Frank


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Fio94 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a question about a CCTV Power supply. My neighbor has a CCTV power supply like this one:
> 
> ...


We need a pic of the camera label and a pic of how you terminated the power.
Better hurry.
Oh yeah. What's that little sticker on the bottom that says 110/220v ?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

A lot of the power supplies sold with the noname / bargain brands are not UL listed, and you usually have to install the power cord when you buy these. (I think you're technically buying a kit or something.) I imagine some wiring fault when you install the cord could wind up with voltage on the ground. 

It could be you coincidentally have a problem that's got current flowing on the grounding system, and these cameras are the first thing that broke. 

It could also just be a junk power supply, or a batch of junk cameras, nothing would surprise me. 

There's at least some chance there's a potentially dangerous problem in the works, I'd proceed with caution, if you're not real sure about what you're doing, I'd just unplug it from the receptacle on the wall, leave the rest be, and call an electrician.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

FWIW, the OP said 5 of the 8 cameras worked fine.


----------

